# Mulletsgalore.com-an internet classic! Now it's back!



## Marion Morrison

Mulletsgalore .com has given me literally hours of laughter. Everyone should see it at least once!

So here you go:

Stay Away. From Captain Howdy. <read disclaimer.

Then click on link and go to "classifications".  Sections 1-10

Wayback Machine


----------



## Moonglow

Because rat tails are not funny...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moonglow said:


> Because rat tails are not funny...



Of course they are! 
*15. hesher: *a hesher who chooses to rokk (as in Dokken) the mullet. A subspecies of the filthier "Groders," the heshers are definitely a force to be reckoned with. Note the molester mustache and mischievous look. Heshermullets like riding their BMX bikes around town and selling oregano (disguised as pot) to Junior High students on their way to the video arcade.

*Mulletude: *11

*Aggressiveness: *11

*Hobbies:* putting firecrackers up cats' butts, lighting fires, drawing Satanic slogans on their white Converse with no laces.

*Sightings:* Liquor stores, dry humping under the bleachers.

*Favorite Band: *Dokken


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bump fer if you've been teh interwebz, you should know about this.


----------



## Marion Morrison

C'mon! Check it out!

You will laugh, unless you have no sense of humor.


----------



## Marion Morrison

*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bump fer teh awesome! Check out the OP link!


----------



## Marion Morrison

*1. classic mullet:* this specimen is a clear demonstration of a classic mullet. Note how this mullet proudly displays his exotic plumage while in a menacing stance -- classic indeed.

The mesh tank-top, digital watch, silver chain, and molester mustache all add points to this fine specimen's overall look and mulletude.



*Mulletude:*10

*Aggressiveness:* 10

*Hobbies:* football games, wife beating, picking fights.

*Sightings:* everywhere, there's no escape (see: eyes).

*Favorite Band:* Steve Miller Band





*


----------



## fncceo

Only a special kind of guy can pull it off ...






Brock 'frickkin' Samson.


----------



## Marion Morrison

fncceo said:


> Only a special kind of guy can pull it off ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brock 'frickkin' Samson.



*2. CamaroMullet: *The CamaroMullet used to have full reign over the mullet brethren, but that was back in the 70's and 80's. This species has fallen from grace since, but can still be seen enjoying NASCAR events and shopping at Kragen, or up in the attic cooking up crank.


Distinguishing features include: a molester mustache (peach fuzzy), tight-fitting acid wash jeans, and an ever-present key ring hanging from the belt loop.


Feel the mulletude emanating through your computer screen from this rare pic.


It is not recommended you confront the CamaroMullet, for they are very aggressive and cannot be hurt (this might be due to the frequent use of methamphetamines, angel dust, etc.).


*Mulletude:* 10

*Aggressiveness:* 10

*Hobbies: *primering cars, bar fights, picking scabs, losing teeth.

*Sightings: *Kragen, Grand Auto, working on a Camaro on their front lawn.

*Favorite Band: *AC/DC


----------



## Marion Morrison

*38. fuck yeah: *that's what i'm talkin' 'bout, son.

all white = all night.

*Mulletude:* 10

*Aggressiveness:* 10

*Hobbies: *boozin', whorin', swearin', spittin', kickin' ass, takin' names.

*Sightings: *extinct: 1986

*Favorite Band: *Golden Earring.








Check out the Firebird! I don't think that's stock paint.


----------



## ChrisL

How does that saying go?  Business in the front, party in the back!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> How does that saying go?  Business in the front, party in the back!



That comes from this one. 

*4. businessmullet a.k.a. safety cut: *These mullets want it all: *business in the front, party in the back.*

When at work, their mulletude offends and annoys their co-workers, but luckily (and not coincidentally), these mullets are rarely in any position of real power (though they tend to think they are).

Interesting creatures, their hair is short enough not to offend the boss, but long enough to keep their rebellious comrades from becoming suspicious.



*Mulletude: *5

*Aggressiveness: *3

*Hobbies: *sexual harassment, taking advantage of intoxicated employees at company gatherings, browsing thru kiddie porn on company time (with stiffy).

*Sightings: *financial districts, strip clubs.

*Favorite Band: *Joe Cocker


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

And a more current trend . . .


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> And a more current trend . . .


----------



## ChrisL

What if douche dumpling dudes and mullet men got together?  Would there be world peace or a world in pieces?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> What if douche dumpling dudes and mullet men got together?  Would there be world peace or a world in pieces?



I think the world would implode.


----------



## ChrisL

Could be a movie.  Douche dumpling travels back in time and meets mullet man.  War ensues.


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder who would win the war?  I think I will put my money on the mullet man.


----------



## Marion Morrison

What's your mulletude factor?


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> What's your mulletude factor?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



Might as well just shave his head at this point.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## xyz

ChrisL said:


>


I think I have an album by that guy. It's an album of Azerbaijani music, from the 80s or early 90s. I haven't checked to make sure, but it looks like him.

Mullets are still popular with some guys in their 40s or 50s.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



Don't say that to him though!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison

Bump!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Check your Mulletude!


----------



## Oddball

Back in the day, we called this "hockey hair".


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moonglow said:


> Because rat tails are not funny...



*27. rat-tail: *this hybrid-mullet has many variations, and seems to still be running rampant wherever the baseball caps roam free, the television's always on, and the sodomy laws are strictly enforced. Feel free to discuss this amongst yourselves.

Pictured here is the garbagecan-pushing-around-with-a-walkietalkie-on-his-belt-rattailmullet.

Thanx to Flash, my fellow mullethunter, for capturing this on film.

Special thanx to Shawn for feeding me and giving me something to do on a shitty Sunday.

*Mulletude: *-3 *Aggressiveness: *5
*Hobbies: *dancing around naked in Chuck-E-Cheese with his penis tucked between his legs while blinking erratically.
*Sightings: *all up in ya, ho.
*Favorite Band: *Britney Spears


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oddball said:


> Back in the day, we called this "hockey hair".



They have the MulletsGalore logo!


----------



## Marion Morrison

*44. too cool for a mullet: *but the mulletude is very apparent. extra bonus for the white jean shirt being unbuttoned, and what appears to be a fine beverage of the milwaukee variety.

*Mulletude:* 10
*Aggressiveness:* 10
*Hobbies: *sneerin', hustlin', fuckin' bitches in the shitter.
*Sightings: *where the t-tops rokk all night long, and the withdrawl method is 100% effective.
*Favorite Band: *Foghat.


----------



## Marion Morrison

*40. alive with pleasure: *right now this guy is plotting the death of millions for sure.

*Mulletude:* 10
*Aggressiveness:* 10
*Hobbies: *manifestos, prostitutes, vomit.
*Sightings: *kalamazoo
*Favorite Band: *ICP








(Awesome shirt-cutting job!)


----------



## Weatherman2020

Marion Morrison said:


> Mulletsgalore .com has given me literally hours of laughter. Everyone should see it at least once!
> 
> So here you go:
> 
> Stay Away. From Captain Howdy. <read disclaimer.
> 
> Then click on link and go to "classifications".  Sections 1-10
> 
> Wayback Machine


There used to be a website (maybe still around) where anonymous medical people would post x-rays and details of objects removed from butts. Pretty funny, especially the grenade they evacuated the hospital and had US Marines go in and get it.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Marion Morrison said:


> *40. alive with pleasure: *right now this guy is plotting the death of millions for sure.
> 
> *Mulletude:* 10
> *Aggressiveness:* 10
> *Hobbies: *manifestos, prostitutes, vomit.
> *Sightings: *kalamazoo
> *Favorite Band: *ICP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Awesome shirt-cutting job!)


Boy or Girl are you sure.  Small Boobs. Could be the eyes are gone.  Still funny


----------



## braalian




----------

